
System76 Oryx Pro review: Linux in a laptop has never been better - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/11/system76-oryx-pro-review-linux-in-a-laptop-has-never-been-better/
======
nabla9
What people think about laptops with numpads?

I had one 5 years ago and I found it horrible. Your hands are to the left from
the screen.

